# RC control infor source for newbie?



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm a newbie here but a long time live steamer in 1.5" and 1" scale. I got drug into a potential project and want to find out about radio control for non live steam steam engines. Hope you know what I mean! The potential track might be fairly large, a basic dogbone with loops at the ends, about 350-500' end to end.

Just need to find out the basics. Loco(s) would probably be custom or modified commercial unit.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I was once in 1.5 scale with both a live steamers and a gasoline power diesel, I did this part of the hobby for over 20 years before I sold my stuff and went back to G Scale. I had a buddy that built a 1.5 scale UP DD40AX, it was 11.5 feet long, he had it hooked up with model airplane RC system, he rode on the caboose and controlled it from there. Model RC airplanes have gotten so big these days and there is new equipment on the market to handle these large planes, were talking servos, etc. I think your idea is most feasible to do, it could even possibly be done with a system like RailPro, or AirWire as there modules would just be controlling servos and the power for these servos and engine motors would be coming from larger powered batteries on board. I think some time spent on designing a system is very doable, go for it.

trainman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

pjpickard said:


> Just need to find out the basics. Loco(s) would probably be custom or modified commercial unit.


I don't know of one definitive source, though a search of the various forums will turn up lots of threds with useful information.

Don Sweet at RCSofNE (RemoteControlThrottles.com | Add battery wireless control to model trains) is very knowledgeable and always ready to share. He is a dealer, so does not carry everything. RCS in Australia (no connection these days - it's a long story,) has lots of info and specializes in dual type systems for live steam and electrics using DSM2 radio technology. (Remote Control Systems - Home)

If you want to go to DCC, then Airwire and Bluerail are both making radio interfaces that drive DCC boards. Airwire also has a complete system.

One of the simple systems is the Revo, or Revolution, which has sound and control for a reasonable price but is proprietary.


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks guys, I'm beginning my education!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The revolution also has a radio interface that drives DCC boards, works quite well.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Another vote here for RailPro system and Don Sweet of RCSofNE. 
Don took lots of time on the phone explaining, to this NEWBIE, the differences between full scale DCC and systems like Revolution and RailPro. 
I decided on RailPro and have installed the systems in three different locomotives.
Good luck with your decisions,
Aflyer


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Biggest advantage of track powered DCC is you can read all the CV values from a DCC decoder before making changes.
This is a change that battery operations need to do next to make life easier when decoder changes are needed.


----------

